# First Glock



## gt1911 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey guys, Just got my first glock ever G23 and I love it. Feels great in my hand and very comfortable to carry. I guess I may end up jumping on the glock train since I put my 1911 away to carry the Glock. lol


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Dark Side! We have you now! Bwa-ha-ha-ha-haaaaaaa!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*range report*

gt1911: Sir; you must have bullets:smt033 feed that thing:smt023 and feed it on a regular basis. :mrgreen:

Do a range report with pictures:mrgreen:


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

I did the exact same thing.
When I got my G23 the 1911 became my house gun


----------



## gt1911 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dont get me wrong I love my 1911 but its much easier to carry the glock and I feel more efficient with it.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

It's been several years since a 1911 was in my stable. Though I think about them often, Glock is the choice now. A P220 has taken the place for my 45 needs! Glock for everything else.


----------

